
Ask YC: is Paul Graham still doing office hours with YC companies? - berpasan
A few days ago, I asked if PG was still doing YC interviews (the right answer is no).<p>When he handled YC over to Sam Altman (in 2012) he said he would still be holding office hours with YC companies. Is that stil the case? If so, how often?
======
dang
I don't know how often, but he's definitely being doing some.

~~~
berpasan
I imagine it must be hard to get a slot with him nowadays, right?

We just got accepted into YC. Wondering if we'll ever be able to meet him.

I feel like a teenage boy going to the backstage of a concert to meet my
rockstar idol. I'll probably take selfies...

------
robbfitzsimmons
Small point, but the handoff was in early 2014, not 2012.

~~~
berpasan
Yes, I was wrong, sorry, I guess it feels like it happened ages ago...

